# Where can I find replacement liners for the Schwinn drum brake?



## oquinn (Jun 29, 2017)

And I hope I can get them quicker!!


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 29, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/source-for-schwinn-drum-brake-shoes.10833/


----------



## Old Ed (Jul 14, 2017)

I sent mine to Cook Bonding and Mfg. in Cleveland, Ohio. They did a beautiful job with a two week turnaround.  $50. Plus shipping.  You can email them with any questions and they reply promptly.


----------

